# My planted tank



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Here are the images of my planted tank.

Share your comments, thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Is that HC Cuba on the substrate? What your KH at?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

i like those DOWNOI ..nice tank


----------



## tonytwist (Feb 12, 2015)

ame said:


> Here are the images of my planted tank.
> 
> Share your comments, thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


Beautiful! What type of plant do you have carpeting the left side of the tank?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks amazing! The plants all look very healthy.

How much lighting are you using? Do you know how much PAR?
Do you use CO2?
What substrate?


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

My KH is at 6.

The plant is not HC Cuba..its a plant I got from someone who doesnt know its name. Its a great plant though..better than HC.Cuba.

Light is LED two BML bars..(6k and 10k)..6 hours a day. Pressurized CO2.

Substarte Aquasoil.


----------

